# Kaufberatung: Bestes Sockel 775 Board unter 100€?



## JuRrAsStOiL (1. März 2005)

hi,

mein Thunderbird 1400 kommt nun in sein 4. Jahr und möchte glaube ich
so langsam in Rente gehen, was ich ihm nicht verübeln kann, bei nahezu 24/7
Dauerbetrieb.

Ich habe mich mal informiert, wie ich wohl am besten aufrüste.
Und dabei kam ich auf den neuen Pentium IV aus der 600er Serie mit 3.0GHz,
1024 Corsair TwinX RAM, 120GB Seagate S-ATA Platte und halt ein passendes
Sockel 775 Mainboard. Nur welches weiß ich noch nicht 
Am besten wäre ATX, mit 2 PCI-Express (16x und 1x), ein AGP 8x, S-ATA
und IDE anschlüsse und jeweils 2 DDR2 und DDR Bänke. Und wenn möglich
unter 100€. ich hatte ein Gigabyte im Blick, nur wie jeder andere möchte
ich natürlich nur das Beste für mein Geld 

Wer ein paar Vorschläge oder vielleicht auch Testberichte/vergleiche hat
kann sie gerne posten 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

